# fortlaufende Nummerierung



## neo23185 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
Muss für eine Veranstaltung eine Eintrittskarte erstellen. Soweit so gut die Karte ist auch schon erstellt, jetzt muss aber auf jede Karte eine andere Nummer da es 600 Plätze gibt, d.h es müsste eine fortlaufende Nummer platziert werden.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie so etwas realisiert werden kann?

Gruß aus Hessen 
Christopher


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

Kann man mit MS Office Word machen... ne Serienerstellung!

Fortlaufend.. naja.. wäre ne Arbeit für jede Karte dass jedesmal zu inkremetieren... 

Das bekommt man eg. nur Programmiertechnisch oder so hin, aber in PS... sowas... NEE ^^

Mit Word kann man ja Serienbriefe erstellen und da könnte man sowas machen... glaub ich zumindestens, weil ich sowas in der Schule hatte... und nunja.. da ham wir auch spezifisch Karten geändert... das müsste vllt. auch mit Karten und Nummern gehn... =)



Die ALLLERLETZTE Möglichkeit ist, 600 Ebenen zu erstellen und immer nach jeweiligen Ausdrucken, eine Ebene zu löschen, wenn du verstehst   xD   

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Zinken (4. Januar 2008)

Sofern Du mit Photoshop CS oder neuer arbeitest, müsste sich so etwas doch relativ einfach über Javascript lösen lassen.
Genauer kann ich es Dir leider auch nicht sagen, da ich mich mit Photoshop-Skripten noch nie befaßt habe.
Aber vielleicht spuckt Google ja etwas Passendes aus


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

HIER

, da findest du alles was man für Skripte in PS CS2 wissen muss.... angelehnt an die nette Antwort von Zinken!

Mfg Anubis


Edit: Super Markus... was man alles findet hier im Forum =)


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Es ist durchaus möglich, fortlaufende Nummerierungen für bspw. Eintrittskarten
über Photoshop zu generieren. Siehe dazu folgende Threads:


Bilder automatisch generieren mit fortlaufenden Zahlen
Eintrittskarten nummerieren.

Grüße


----------

